# my piranhas bite mark



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Click here for a video













































I have added salt to his tank, and I will take more pics once healed








Oh and before anyone asks, this tank the pics were taken in is not her usual tank, it is only used for filming


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Ouch!! What happened? Thats a cool vid!! Whats that music in the background? 
Its good soothing "hospital tank" music!! Hope everything turns out!!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Good luck, I hope he heals up all the way! I'm sure YOU know what to do to help, so I won't give any of newbie advice. Nice vid, touching music


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the music is titles "Give It Away" and is from rbP NUT's chillout CD

as for what to do, I'm using the good old salt method, and I'll post pics next week (or whenever she is healed)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Doesnt look to bad, he will be all better in no time.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Did it happen during feeding time or during the breeding session?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Did it happen during feeding time or during the breeding session?


 just random, during the night or something, I bet one was keeping the other awake or something like that


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

do you have just 2 p's together cause that isnt good


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hahaha. that music made the film man. that'll heal up quick.

Joe


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> do you have just 2 p's together cause that isnt good


why is this not good?









have you seen or heard of anybody with evidance saying 2 P's are bad together?

I have my 2 P's as evidance they do







lol this mark is the worse they ever did, and they were together since they were babys in the shop


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

i think he means they are groupfish... like neons..!?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just a small bite...it will heal soon :nod: ...!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

vid wasent working


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> have you seen or heard of anybody with evidance saying 2 P's are bad together?
> 
> I have my 2 P's as evidance they do
> 
> ...


There are plenty of cases out there in which the dominant pygo killed his only buddy - it's nothing unusual: actually, it's not that unlikely to happen, because of natt's character in general.
Of course this doesn't mean it'll always happen, like in your case.

Your case isn't "proof" it won't happen for sure, but cases in which one killed the other aren't proof it will happen for sure either - succes depends on too many factors to make broad generalizations about it...


----------

